# RIHS - Samsung Super League



## Rambo (28 July 2006)

First round results out....Team GB in second place at the halfway stage :-

1 FRA - FRANCE (Chef dEquipe: J.M BONNEAU) 4
1 BOST Roger-Yves IDEAL DE LA LOGE 0
102 DELESTRE Simon INEDITE DE BALME 4
89 GUILLON Olivier IONESCO DE BREKKA (4)
76 EPAILLARD Julien ICARE DU MANET 0

2 GBR - GREAT BRITAIN (Chef dEquipe: D. RICKETTS) 9
86 SMITH Robert MARIUS CLAUDIUS 5
141 FUNNELL William CORTAFLEX MONDRIAAN 0
77 WHITAKER Michael MOZART DES HAYETTES 4
139 WHITAKER John PEPPERMILL (12)

3 NED - NETHERLANDS (Chef dEquipe: R. EHRENS) 12
82 RAIJMAKERS Piet VAN SCHIJNDELS CURTIS 4
113 HOORN Angelique BLAUWENDRAADS OBRIEN (20)
36 RAIJMAKERS Piet Jnr VAN SCHIJNDELS RASCIN 4
128 VAN DER SCHANS W. NOUVELLE 4

4 SWE - SWEDEN (Chef dEquipe: M. GRETZER) 13
120 ERIKSSON Peter VDL CARDENTO (12)
149 LUNDBÄCK Helena CONAN 5
136 SCHULTZ Lotta CALIBRA II 4
14 JOHANSSON Svante NOSTRADAMUS 4

5 USA - UNITED STATES (Chef dEquipe: G. MORRIS) 16
131 KURSINSKI Anne ROXANA 112 (16)
45 ASHE Molly NEUVILLE 4
80 McCREA Christine VEGAS 4
118 KRAUT Laura ANTHEM 8

5 GER - GERMANY (Chef dEquipe: S. SONKSEN) 16
32 VOSS Thomas LEONARDO B 4
18 TEBBEL Rene T. HARMONY COUPE DE COEUR (EL)
101 KIRCHHOFF Ulrich CARINO 4
88 ENGEMANN Heindrich ABOYEUR W 8

7 IRL - IRELAND (Chef dEquipe: R. SPLAINE) 17
75 BREEN Shane WORLD CRUISE 8
35 HUGHES Marion HERITAGE TRANSMISSION 1
62 OCONNOR Cian IRISH IND. ECHO BEACH 8
164 HANLEY Cameron SIEC HIPPICA KERMAN (9)

8 SUI - SWITZERLAND (Chef dEquipe: R. GRASS) 37
129 STAUFFER Céline DALOUBET DEVORDES 12
65 OBERSON Grégoire CARTOFLEX GAZELLE (EL)
15 MUFF Theo CON SPIRITO R 4
142 LIEBHERR Christina L.B. CASANOVA 21


----------



## tinker512 (28 July 2006)

Must say I loved Marion Hughes round, very scopey horse...


----------



## Niamhy (28 July 2006)

Well done Marion, now the rest of the Irish Team, 

*DO YOU WANT TO BE IN THE BLOODY SUPER LEAGUE NEXT YEAR???* 

C'mon you guys...

(Dont actually know the other two horses, just World Cruise and Transmission. )


----------



## peterthepony (28 July 2006)

Is it on TV??


----------



## Loupride (28 July 2006)

LOL Niamhy  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Transmission is class!!
Echo Beach is a horse that Cian holds in high regard but I think she is only 8 maybe 9 now!


----------



## tinker512 (28 July 2006)

SS3


----------



## peterthepony (28 July 2006)

Cheers x


----------



## Mistyrocks (28 July 2006)

And britain win!!


----------



## CastleMouse (28 July 2006)

The Irish aren't doing well at the moment


----------



## madgirl (28 July 2006)

go will funnell!!! who does everyone think will go to weg?


----------



## so03 (28 July 2006)

I was there cheering (unfortunately for the USA) as that was the team I was allocated to cheer for.

We have to walk around the arena holding huge flags for each nation, I was walking past those huge huge jumps thinking, how does a horse jump them?  They were massive.

It was really good to see GB win.  All rode wonderfully.

Well done Team GB.


----------



## burtie (28 July 2006)

Well done GB it was a great afternoon, I was getting rather warm in the open stands!! But well worth it. Johns second round when he had to go clear to get the win was just amazing that is one cool customer!


----------



## Rachel_M (28 July 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I was there cheering (unfortunately for the USA) as that was the team I was allocated to cheer for.


[/ QUOTE ]


WAIT?

They made you cheer for the USA? Well at least they had one fan there


----------



## Hattikins (28 July 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was there cheering (unfortunately for the USA) as that was the team I was allocated to cheer for.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




WAIT?

They made you cheer for the USA? Well at least they had one fan there   

[/ QUOTE ] 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!! i did that 2years ago and was supposed to be cheering for Ireland which was fine cos i like ireland but still secretly cheered for us


----------



## airedale (28 July 2006)

I was there as well - and at least the USA fielded an ALL FEMALE team - and it was only the UK, Germany and France (those well known chauvanist countries) that fielded all male teams

Think the USA team proved categorically that there is no need to discriminate against the female riders in these national teams.

Masserella is no longer the team manager (he who hated women SJs) - so how about it UK - lets have a few more women on our national team

John Whittaker saved the day as usual with his anchorman clear. What we need is a team made up of all the 4 Whittakers to take on the world - including Ellen.

(and ditching that nasty commenting smith jnr. - who is too like his nasty smith snr. for my liking. Come back David Broome )


----------



## teapot (28 July 2006)

Saw Will funnel's round - he's got such talent

Twas too hot to stand and watch all of it though. YAY for GB


----------



## airedale (28 July 2006)

John Whittakers was even better. 12 faults and discard in first round and then came in and did a clear in the 2nd round - 4 faults and UK would have lost - so lots of pressure and he produced the goods (as usual).

clever course - produced a good competition without flogging the horses. Good use of the arena. Three doubles instead of a massive 'killer' treble and good use of spreads to uprights to sort things out.

Congrats to the course builder as well for building a testing course that hurt and overfaced no horse but produced a fascinating competition that had no 'obvious result' until the last horses jumped.

We often praise the jumpers for jumping the courses but this was a D**n good course and made excellent use of the Hickstead terrain.

also - with the current drought - the going in the main arena was a credit to Hickstead staff.

Well done to all concerned....


----------



## madgirl (28 July 2006)

ya!! hope he makes weg he deserves it!!!


----------



## madgirl (28 July 2006)

when is tim jumping????? dont 5 peeps go and jump at weg??? who do you think will not make the team?


----------



## Rachel_M (28 July 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I was there as well - and at least the USA fielded an ALL FEMALE team - and it was only the UK, Germany and France (those well known chauvanist countries) that fielded all male teams


[/ QUOTE ]


Did you hear the commentator say that none of them will be going to the WEG???


----------



## so03 (28 July 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Well done GB it was a great afternoon, I was getting rather warm in the open stands!! But well worth it. Johns second round when he had to go clear to get the win was just amazing that is one cool customer! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you get rained on by straw half way through the comp?  There was loads of it coming from the sky, really high up.  Have no idea where it came from, perhaps they'll shed some light on it on the tv.


----------



## burtie (29 July 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 Did you get rained on by straw half way through the comp?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Yep, it was very weird, we missed the horse jumping as we were all pointing at the clumps of straw raining down!!! On the way home about 2-3 miles away we passed a freshly turned field of straw so I wnder if it came form there?


----------



## madgirl (30 July 2006)

cant wait for the results of king george gold cup!!!
all weg squad are jumping!!!!!! go will!


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (30 July 2006)

c'mon will!!!!


----------

